# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  Reno & Santa Fe

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## tzshaner

Just curious, How did they get the two airplanes in the parking lot north of the skirvin hotel?

----------


## Mr. Cotter

I had the same thought.  Clearly, they didn't land there, but I can't figure it out.

----------


## Martin

i'd bet that they were trucked in with the wings being attached on-site. -M

----------


## Pete

Also of note in this photo is that Stage Center is in the middle of construction as is Liberty Tower.

And look at the massive area cleared for the Myriad.

----------

